# Tractor decorations



## TerryJW (Aug 23, 2004)

Anyone out there decorate their tractor for christmas?


----------



## DrBailey (Nov 14, 2004)

A little , Didn`t get to creative, !!!

<IMG SRC=http://www.tractorforum.com/forums/attachment.php?s=&postid=72022>


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Looks good Don i also like the old gas pump.:thumbsup:


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DrBailey _
> *A little , Didn`t get to creative, !!!
> 
> *


:lmao: Yeah...ha ha ya wouldn't want to get carried away:lmao:


----------



## TerryJW (Aug 23, 2004)

Don, really nice picture, looks great all decked out. I showed the picture to my wife and asked her what she thought about decorating my new DGT 6000 since its already a beautiful red color. She just looked at me kinda funny and did not say a thing and went back to the TV. Imagine that.


----------



## DrBailey (Nov 14, 2004)

Thanks Terry , 
If my wife looked at me kinda funny and stayed quit , I would thinks that was a good thing , A bad thing is " get a life !!", 
" get real !!!" " here`s your sighn , Stupid !!". 
So I think its ok for you to decorate,, LoL


----------



## TerryJW (Aug 23, 2004)

*Decorations*

Don, you may be right. One way to find out I must go to the attic to look for a strand of lights.


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

Well I did do a little decorating. I had 2 other tractors sitting in the yard but only put lights on one. Didn't think the elec meter would take anymore.        
caseman-d

<img src =http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v294/caseman-d/Christmas%202004/100-0016_IMG.jpg>

<img src =http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v294/caseman-d/Christmas%202004/100-0017_IMG.jpg>

thats the back yard, here is the front

<img src =http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v294/caseman-d/Christmas%202004/100-0014_IMG.jpg>


----------



## DrBailey (Nov 14, 2004)

Wow Thats A Christmas Tractor ,, Looking Good 
Merry Christmas


----------

